# Newly seeded lawn - WHEN OK to treat broad leaf??



## Trextoddrund (Jul 26, 2019)

Good morning All,

So I was hoping to get some input here, on approx. when is it OK to treat a newly seeded lawn for some minor broad leaf infestation.? ( As in Leaf clover ) 
FYI - I seeded my lawn 5.5 weeks ago, with what I researched and found out to be 70% Rye grass / 30% Fescue ( Scott's {Pacific NW blend ) 
I've mowed it 3 times now, over the last 2 weeks.. It seems to be rooted in pretty good, but it's obviously still very young grass!..
I planned to use "Spectracide - Weed stop for lawns "


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Refer to the label of the herbicide.

Typically after 2 - 3 mowings. Grass about 3 inches or so.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

For newly seeded areas:
• Do not apply within four weeks after seedling emergence of Kentucky bluegrass, fine
fescue blends and perennial ryegrass. Apply this product to newly seeded grasses when
well-established (approximately six weeks after seedling emergence) or after the third
mowing.
For newly sodded, sprigged or plugged areas:
• The application of this product to newly sodded, sprigged or plugged grasses should be
delayed until three to four weeks after the sodding, sprigging or plugging operations.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Trextoddrund You have enough weeds....that you can pull them out by hand while enjoying your beautiful lawn with a morning coffee. I seriously have a hard time when people just throw chemicals around for no reason (no offend).


----------



## Trextoddrund (Jul 26, 2019)

troksd said:


> Refer to the label of the herbicide.
> 
> Typically after 2 - 3 mowings. Grass about 3 inches or so.


Hi,
Yes that's what I've read as well.. 
I guess my biggest concern was some patchy areas that I went back thru and re-seeded ( with peat moss ) and that are very new short grass still. Which I'd obviously want to stay away from those spots most definitely. Eh?


----------



## Trextoddrund (Jul 26, 2019)

gergelybg said:


> @Trextoddrund You have enough weeds....that you can pull them out by hand while enjoying your beautiful lawn with a morning coffee. I seriously have a hard time when people just throw chemicals around for no reason (no offend).


Hey there,
That is a GOOD point!  
I have been pulling out the wheat starts that I was blessed with due to the straw I used over the seed.. :evil: 
But the little clovers growing around are actually very thin / fragile stalks, so difficult to pull out with the roots still intact.
But I do agree with you, I'd prefer not to use the chemicals when not completely necessary.. :thumbup:


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

I use that same spectracide product on my lawn after about 2 months, I spot sprayed the weeds only. Don't spray that over the entire lawn!

I started by testing one weed to see if the grass around it would be affected. The grass was fine so I kept moving on to other weeds. Keep up on the watering though.


----------



## Trextoddrund (Jul 26, 2019)

troksd said:


> For newly seeded areas:
> • Do not apply within four weeks after seedling emergence of Kentucky bluegrass, fine
> fescue blends and perennial ryegrass. Apply this product to newly seeded grasses when
> well-established (approximately six weeks after seedling emergence) or after the third
> ...


Thanx for the info, I appreciate it! :thumbup:


----------



## Trextoddrund (Jul 26, 2019)

john5246 said:


> I use that same spectracide product on my lawn after about 2 months, I spot sprayed the weeds only. Don't spray that over the entire lawn!
> 
> I started by testing one weed to see if the grass around it would be affected. The grass was fine so I kept moving on to other weeds. Keep up on the watering though.


Hey that's a good idea.. Unfortunately I made the mistake of buying the product that hooks to your hose and mixes with the water as it sprays ( WHY/ WHAT was i thinking that day!?  )
Anyways, I MAY just bite the bullet and go get one with a spot sprayer built in so that I can strategically just go around and try to hit the clover areas..
Truthfully, I'm mainly concerned with the clover spreading more & more, as I continue to mow this new lawn.. I'm not really even sure how clover DOES spread / expand in an area.???? it doesn't have seeds obviously, or I guess my 3-leaf clover type doesn't.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Trextoddrund said:


> john5246 said:
> 
> 
> > I use that same spectracide product on my lawn after about 2 months, I spot sprayed the weeds only. Don't spray that over the entire lawn!
> ...


Hi,
I still have some old bottles like yours and converted them. I mean, if you have a hand pump sprayer, you can open the bottle, mix in and spot spray the area. The challenge you may have is a missing mixing instruction in this case. I went around this as well, by looking at active ingredients and % content and then check what do I need as concentration in my pump sprayer. It is a little bit of math, but a much more efficient use of the chemical.
M


----------



## Trextoddrund (Jul 26, 2019)

hey there,
Well AGAIN, thanx for the suggestions and good ideas! I gotta say, I'm typically not as brain-dead as I am appearing here with some of this..  Haaaaaaaaaa
I DO have a near empty spray bottle of Weed-B-Gone as a matter of fact, that will work perfect. As you said, just need to do a little research / math / experimentation possibly, on the mix ratio of water to chemicals..?
But hell, I may just start out really light / weak mix, and see if I can get that baby clover to die at an early age..?? 

Thanx again for your help!

Todd


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Trextoddrund Snap me a picture of the ingredients. I may help.


----------



## Trextoddrund (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey Good morning,
So here's the two products.
The Weed-B-Gon is the one that I currently have in a pre-mixed bottle with sprayer. ( 1-Gallon container in pic )
Spectracide concentrate ( 32 Oz. bottle )
Thanx for any help, appreciate it!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Trextoddrund If 32oz treat 5000sqf then simply put 6oz in 1 gal water for 1000sqf.
Quinclorac is an overkill if you don't have crabgrass, but is in little concentration here.


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

Honestly? I'd just pull the larger ones and leave it be and don't do any post-emergence. Not for the 'over use of chemicals' or anything of that nature. But simply because it will harm the new turf slightly no matter what. These weeds will all be dead in a month or two anyway, pull the large ones by hand, let them die off due to the weather conditions. Then do a good Prodiamine application next spring before germination time of any of these weeds.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

It's $5 or $6 for the ready to spray kind, just go buy it and you can save that other bottle for next year.


----------



## Trextoddrund (Jul 26, 2019)

john5246 said:


> It's $5 or $6 for the ready to spray kind, just go buy it and you can save that other bottle for next year.


I AGREE WITH YOU, done deal. :nod:


----------



## Trextoddrund (Jul 26, 2019)

Khy said:


> Honestly? I'd just pull the larger ones and leave it be and don't do any post-emergence. Not for the 'over use of chemicals' or anything of that nature. But simply because it will harm the new turf slightly no matter what. These weeds will all be dead in a month or two anyway, pull the large ones by hand, let them die off due to the weather conditions. Then do a good Prodiamine application next spring before germination time of any of these weeds.


Hey there,
YA I've tried to pull some of those clovers, but they have thread like stalks ( VERY thin and fragile ) , so very little success at getting the roots out.. But I agree with you as well, I'm not too excited about damaging this BEAUTIFUL dark green new turf ( Even slightly, especially considering there's only another 2-3 months of good weather / green grass in our region anyways.. ) Thanx for your input, appreciate it! :thumbup:


----------



## Trextoddrund (Jul 26, 2019)

Filling in nicely! ( After the 4th mowing, I believe )


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Clover is best treated with triclopyr (weed b got CCO). It's got an interval of 3-4 weeks after seeding I think. Get that if you can.

Broadleafs like plantain or dandelion (3-way herbicide), in addition to crabgrass (quinclorac) are what that spectracide product is targeting. Unless you're overrun, I've found those to be extremely easy to had pull. Clover not so much. It spreads with underground rhizomes which makes it tough to kill, especially with an herbicide meant to kill crabgrass.


----------



## Trextoddrund (Jul 26, 2019)

samjonester said:


> Clover is best treated with triclopyr (weed b got CCO). It's got an interval of 3-4 weeks after seeding I think. Get that if you can.
> 
> Broadleafs like plantain or dandelion (3-way herbicide), in addition to crabgrass (quinclorac) are what that spectracide product is targeting. Unless you're overrun, I've found those to be extremely easy to had pull. Clover not so much. It spreads with underground rhizomes which makes it tough to kill, especially with an herbicide meant to kill crabgrass.


Hey there,
Sorry I didn't see this post until today.. Thanx for the input, I appreciate it! 
So I did specifically see if that Spectracide listed 'CLOVER' as one of the supposed 250 weeds that it treats.? And it DOES, even shows it on the pic on front of bottle..
Anyways, as you said the clover is really tough to kill with such an herbicide.? You said best treated with Weed B Got? Gon?? :lol: But I don't see Triclopyr listed on Weed B Gon ingredients?? So is Triclopyr, the primary chemical in Crossbow?? And is that safe to spray on lawns??


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There are two weed b gon sold in stores. One is the traditional one and one called weed b gon CCO. CCO stands for clover chickweed and oxalis.

Any product with triclopyr will treat clover.


----------



## Trextoddrund (Jul 26, 2019)

g-man said:


> There are two weed b gon sold in stores. One is the traditional one and one called weed b gon CCO. CCO stands for clover chickweed and oxalis.
> 
> Any product with triclopyr will treat clover.


Good afternoon,
Well that makes more sense here, thank you for the clarification! Appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------

